# Steep Roof



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

I need to paint soffits above a steep roof. The roof is too steep to use my pivit box to put a ladder on the roof to reach the soffit. Any ideas? I hope this makes sense and wish I had a picture of it on me but don't. The attached picture is just something I found on google. In my scenario the soffit would not be reachable from just standing on the roof. Thanks!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is the system I use. 






It's not shown in the video but for the situation you're describing I use the 2x2 platform. 

Here's their website, if you decide to buy it go directly through them it's a lot cheaper. 

http://www.roofstep.com



Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

A ladder hook. It hooks over the roof ridge.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> This is the system I use.
> 
> https://youtu.be/8F46Jt4c73A
> 
> ...


I never heard them mention this at all. Remove or not remove door knobs and cover plates. Other wise this is a very nice set up. I'm sure it's pricey.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What I have done and would do would be run a ladder from the ground up to the roof line, ladder jack, plank and a roof hook with another ladder run.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I never heard them mention this at all. Remove or not remove door knobs and cover plates. Other wise this is a very nice set up. I'm sure it's pricey.


The platform is the most expensive the rest isn't too bad. It lasts forever so for the amount of use I get out of it the price was well worth it. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe renting a lift for a day is a worth while idea? Couple hundred bucks (about 300 here including drop off and return and what size you'll need) and you can get a lot done depending on the ground situation and your ability to drive it around.. ime...it pays for itself.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> cdpainting said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard them mention this at all. Remove or not remove door knobs and cover plates. Other wise this is a very nice set up. I'm sure it's pricey.
> ...


I would use it on almost every exterior we have lined up. All have those awkward roof lines. I requested a price.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I would use it on almost every exterior we have lined up. All have those awkward roof lines. I requested a price.


You can use the planks without the roof bracket up to a 10/12 roof, 12/12 and higher you need the bracket. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like they work on shingle roofs but how about metal and standing seam? There are a lot of them where I live.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> What I have done and would do would be run a ladder from the ground up to the roof line, ladder jack, plank and a roof hook with another ladder run.


We've used that when we can. If we need more height, we straddle the lower peak with scaffold frames. If the upper wall doesn't extend past the lower roof, we build a scaffold tower up to hold the outside end of the pick.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I would use it on almost every exterior we have lined up. All have those awkward roof lines. I requested a price.


Lemme know what you find out!  I wonder if they'll cut us a deal if we both buy a set up...we'd probably buy 2 sets exactly like the ones in the video. Pm me if you're interested in furthering this conversation.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Lemme know what you find out!  I wonder if they'll cut us a deal if we both buy a set up...we'd probably buy 2 sets exactly like the ones in the video.


Will do.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Will do.


I wonder how (or if) it works on metal roofs...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> I wonder how (or if) it works on metal roofs...


From their PDF.

4. Use Work Platform and Walk Board on shingle roofs only.

file:///C:/Users/dave/Downloads/updatedenglishandspanishmanualrevisedmay162013editstoincludenew2x2workplatform.pdf


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Lemme know what you find out!  I wonder if they'll cut us a deal if we both buy a set up...we'd probably buy 2 sets exactly like the ones in the video. Pm me if you're interested in furthering this conversation.


Once I hear from them we will talk more. We are going to invest another 10k or so this year. It's either some sort of lift or along these lines.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The link doesn't open but I can check out the manual...ty!
Bummer about the metal roofs. Those ones are a real pita usually....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> The link doesn't open but I can check out the manual...ty!
> Bummer about the metal roofs. Those ones are a real pita usually....


That's why I'm thinking some sort of lift. We have a few with metal roofs lined up, one with 7 dormers


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd just call the rental rep and have him go figure it out.lol tell him ya want a deal on multiple rentals. We've been thinking about buying a bucket truck in the next year or so...


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> That's why I'm thinking some sort of lift. We have a few with metal roofs lined up, one with 7 dormers


I thought about one before. The thing that keeps me from buying is the repairs. It's real nice to rent and only have to call the rental company when a line start leaking or a tire goes flat. But if you can justify the cost and yearly maintenance that's great. You thinking 35' towable?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Metal roofs are a pain. They have two walk board one 5 step and another 4 step with a little seat at the top. I have one of each, if you're going to do it you really should buy two walk boards one is isn't enough. 

If memory serves me right I think each walk board was around $200 and the platform around $500.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> I thought about one before. The thing that keeps me from buying is the repairs. It's real nice to rent and only have to call the rental company when a line start leaking or a tire goes flat. But if you can justify the cost and yearly maintenance that's great. You thinking 35' towable?


35'-50' towable


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


>


Are those jacks or whatever they call them screwed into the roof? Look like L brackets supporting a board (quasi-scaffold). 

Just curious. We don't have pitched roofs a lot here. Mostly everything is flat. Flat meaning about a 1/4 inch or so per foot for runoff. 

How do you all deal with fastening to the roof deck like that? Silicon the screw holes when done? I.e. how do you deal with the penetrations you make.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Are those jacks or whatever they call them screwed into the roof? Look like L brackets supporting a board (quasi-scaffold).
> 
> Just curious. We don't have pitched roofs a lot here. Mostly everything is flat. Flat meaning about a 1/4 inch or so per foot for runoff.
> 
> How do you all deal with fastening to the roof deck like that? Silicon the screw holes when done? I.e. how do you deal with the penetrations you make.


 ot my pic. I grabbed it from google images. We don't use roof brackets, as for that box on the peak I have something like it but mines wider so I don't have to screw it to the roof.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Are those jacks or whatever they call them screwed into the roof? Look like L brackets supporting a board (quasi-scaffold).
> 
> Just curious. We don't have pitched roofs a lot here. Mostly everything is flat. Flat meaning about a 1/4 inch or so per foot for runoff.
> 
> How do you all deal with fastening to the roof deck like that? Silicon the screw holes when done? I.e. how do you deal with the penetrations you make.


Lift up a tab of the shingle and nail the roof Jack to a rafter. Afterwards, remove the Jack and seal down the tab with roofing cement. If you end up having to nail in the gab between tabs, add a babby flashing before sealing down the adjoining tabs.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

You could always try this


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> You could always try this


That means only one the the two painters is actually productive, cutting their output by 50%.

It's not fast, it's half-fast:whistling2:


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> What I have done and would do would be run a ladder from the ground up to the roof line, ladder jack, plank and a roof hook with another ladder run.




Damn no safety harness. Wouldn't catch me up there. One slip your done.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TrueColors said:


> Damn no safety harness. Wouldn't catch me up there. One slip your done.


They used Photoshop to erase the harnesses and lines....

Seriously though, I'd like to see OSHA's suggestions on how to rig the anchors when working on a gable end.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> You could always try this


Ahh! The old Albanian method!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe someday someone somewhere will design a house that can be painted without putting someones life in jeopardy. Probably won't happen on this planet though!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PACman said:


> maybe someday someone somewhere will design a house that can be painted without putting someones life in jeopardy. Probably won't happen on this planet though!


I've often said that when looking at a house. How the neck do they expect me to get up there


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've often said that when looking at a house. How the neck do they expect me to get up there


I've often thought the same thing looking up at the second floor after a whiskey binge. "How the hell do they expect me to get all the way up there to go to bed?"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've often said that when looking at a house. How the neck do they expect me to get up there


Especially when the "the more gables, the better" movement took off. Some of these designs make Nathanial Hawthorne look like a lightweight.

We've actually encountered two building designed to be easily painted, not counting one-story, hip-roofed ranchers. One was a big barn equipped with putlog holes. There were removable covers over each hole. Another was a three story house with catelivered beams used to hold planters.

In each case, they were designed to hold planks/picks for painting, window washing, etc.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gough said:


> Especially when the "the more gables, the better" movement took off. * Some of these designs make Nathanial Hawthorne look like a lightweight.*
> 
> We've actually encountered two building designed to be easily painted, not counting one-story, hip-roofed ranchers. One was a big barn equipped with putlog holes. There were removable covers over each hole. Another was a three story house with catelivered beams used to hold planters.
> 
> In each case, they were designed to hold planks/picks for painting, window washing, etc.


Nice reference!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> You could always try this


Hope the guy on the bottom doesn't suddenly have to sneeze.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

RH said:


> Hope the guy on the bottom doesn't suddenly have to sneeze.


Or pass gas....or poo....or?


----------

